# Zipp 404 Clydesdale Tubular Review



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

I have been looking at a set of racing wheels and was thinking about pulling the trigger on a set of China carbon wheels when I saw these at my LBS. They were a very lightly used demo set from 2008. After a thorough inspection I test rode them for a weekend before buying them. So far I've been very impressed. They are stiff, light, and responsive. The front and rear both have 28 spokes, I am just under 190 pounds and am wary of wheels with a low spoke count. The ride is smooth, much smoother than my Ksyrium Elites or Easton EA90 Aeros. Did I mention they were stiff?

I got a smokin' deal, but they were still more than the China carbon wheels. The Zipps are lighter even with 28 spokes and I was looking for something I can ride every day. Plus if something goes wrong my LBS will take care of it. They threw in the Vittoria Corsa EVO CX tires that were mounted, and once spring rolls around and I start riding my SuperSix more frequently I will buy some more tires and some Stans sealant. The difference between riding my CAAD9 with the Mavics and SuperSix with the Zipp tubulars is like night and day.


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

Got a fast group ride in the other night and I was very happy with the wheels. The biggest thing I notice is how smooth the ride is but they can also handle just about everything I throw at them. It was windy and we were riding in circles around a 2 mile loop so I got to try them out in crosswinds. They were a bit twitchy, but it didn't cause any control issues. 

I also rode the normal 404's before purchasing the Clydesdales and I would say the ride is very similar. I couldn't determine any difference in stiffness, but I'm willing to sacrifice a bit of weight for the extra spokes. Although Zipp claims a rider weight limit of 225 on their 404's and 275 on their Clydesdales but they recommend riders over 190 consider the Clydesdales, or newer MAX version.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I had a pair of 2010 404 Clydes I just sold for $1,000 Friday night. I needed the money due to taxes and such but I regret selling them. I had only ridden on them maybe 150 miles and they road was confident on those wheels. The ride was great and while I never had a flat the tubulars had an amazing ride. I never had the opportunity to ride the standard 404s but my understanding is they aren't as strong. Then again, they aren't meant to be used everyday.


----------

